# Fracking in State Parks



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

I read the forum today in the Plain Dealer and it mention the fact that the idea of drilling horizontally for natural gas in state parks is being tossed around. Is this true? Is this a bad idea from what is being said coming out of Pennsylvania? I am for pro business and lower gas rates, but to hinder the environment that we all love and enjoy would be bad. 
I have little knowledge on fracktal drilling, but what the Plain Dealer says is that the process called fracking is used in drilling in the Marcellus Shale formation and it requires millions of gallons of toxic chemicals to be forced down the well under high pressure. In many places where this has been done, well water and streams have been contaminated.


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

hey dave, as i understand it,the drilling and fracking are two different operations. i believe all the "dirty" water is the result of the drilling op.at any rate,they(gas co.) are supposed to capture and remove contaminated water(to specific water treatment facilities) of course,some people don't do what they're "supposed"to, unless your standing over them. and yes, i hear that pa. is considering also,to lease state owned lands. i am concerned for the(our) enviroment,but fear the bigger danger is out of sight,and mind. i do not like all of the disruption miles below!!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

This issue of Ohio Outdoor News had a couple articles on it. Apparently it is all part of new governor John Kasich's "Ohio is open for business" campaign. He just appointed former oil executive David Mustine to head the DNR. For the last two years Mustine was located in Duba, United Arab Emirates as director of an oil and gas service and before that was President of American Electric Power.

They have a meeting planned with the CEO of oil and gas producer Chesapeake Energy Corp. who Kasich says has "big plans here in the state of Ohio."

I'm not making this stuff up.

Buick


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Are township Plain is having a open to the public meeting on fracking on the 27 Thursday this week. The Odnr is going to be there to answer the questions we have on fracking.Like why it was taken out of the cleanwater act in 2004 and why they don't have to disclose the toxic chemicals (more than 200) that are user to frac the shale 5,000 ft under ground then put in pits to leak into are water wells or streams,there also dumping the frack fluid into over 170 deep wells in Ohither states have stopped them from dumping it in there states but Ohio is making money off of taking theres.
The meeting is at Oakwood Middle School 2300 Schiender Street ne,Canton,Ohio 44721
We had 300 at the last meeting and hope for more at this one ,Weather your pro or con come an listen to the facts so your informed to make the right decision's on this issue.Also the movie (Gasland) gives info .
Fred


----------



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

I know it all sounds like a terrible idea, based on what the media portrays, but gather ALL the facts before making final conclusions. When it comes to horizontal drilling, fracking and injection wells, there is a lot of inaccurate information out there. Attending a meeting with the ODNR should clear up a lot of questions.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm a student at Marietta College and in my 3rd year as a Petroleum Engineer. These Utica wells in Northeast Ohio are going to be about 8,000ft. As far as the chemicals go. Alot of them are found in soap. Watch this video and you will have a much better understanding


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

General thank you for the video. It help educate me on the process of fracturing. I think you and jbrown are correct I need to see both sides of the story. I would love for ohio to become a competitive state again in this great union.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

The Utica Shale that has been discovered here could help us become a Natural Gas powerhouse. I just wrote a research paper about it and found that the gas is better than the marcellus shale gas. We could literally drill these wells and sell the gas right out of the well head.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

General,

So are you saying that the Utica shale gas is being collection by the same horizontal drilling process as the Marcellus? I am in central Ohio and they have increased the production of natural gas in our area in recent years as well. I was thinking that it was being pulled from the Utica shale but by the more conventional vertical drilling. Does that sound right?


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

bkr43050 said:


> General,
> 
> So are you saying that the Utica shale gas is being collection by the same horizontal drilling process as the Marcellus? I am in central Ohio and they have increased the production of natural gas in our area in recent years as well. I was thinking that it was being pulled from the Utica shale but by the more conventional vertical drilling. Does that sound right?


Yes that sounds right. Central Ohio is on the edge of the Utica Shale formation. When the Utica was formed some 450 Million Years ago in central ohio it was under water. Then the farther you go east it was closer to ground level (the Appalcian Mtns) We can drill vertical in central ohio because there is more oil in the formation.(sea weed and algea). but the father east you go (maryland) the gas is very "dry"


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres a oil/gas well on my land, can they go back and redrill for more gas? and thanks for the video on how its done, if drilling is done in a safe way I have no problem with it, theres tens of thousands of wells drilled and you only here of a few problems .


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

bountyhunter said:


> theres a oil/gas well on my land, can they go back and redrill for more gas? and thanks for the video on how its done, if drilling is done in a safe way I have no problem with it, theres tens of thousands of wells drilled and you only here of a few problems .


Yes they can and it is actually easier for the company. Lets say your 4000' down already. Thats saves them lots of money and time. They may drill another 2,000' and then kick off horizontal


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I dont know ....I dont claim to be on top of this sh...and my problem is a little different ,but what if you have a gas well ...and your neibor has a gas well ...can your neibor drill horizontally ? ........what im drilling @ is..... a lot of people in lets say atwater and randolpf (please parden my spelling )have natural gas wells......whats to stop the joneses from taking the gas from the smiths....both of which have purchaced rights............OH yeah cant wate till spring spawn...


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

barf said:


> I dont know ....I dont claim to be on top of this sh...and my problem is a little different ,but what if you have a gas well ...and your neibor has a gas well ...can your neibor drill horizontally ? ........what im drilling @ is..... a lot of people in lets say atwater and randolpf (please parden my spelling )have natural gas wells......whats to stop the joneses from taking the gas from the smiths....both of which have purchaced rights............OH yeah cant wate till spring spawn...


If you dont sign a lease they cant drill your land. they will drill around it. and as far as royalties go the state minimun is 1/8 profit production. you may get lucky and get 3/16. They have to have permission to drill under your land. I'm not sure if this helps you or not


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

General said:


> If you dont sign a lease they cant drill your land. they will drill around it. and as far as royalties go the state minimun is 1/8 profit production. you may get lucky and get 3/16. They have to have permission to drill under your land. I'm not sure if this helps you or not


To re-phrase his question, I believe he is asking if they need to pay royalties to everyone's land with whom they drill laterally under?


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

gas drilling/fracking being overseen by the ODNR is plain ridiculous! They are doing it in residential areas now. There is almost no areas that the ODNR will reject an application for. Someone mentioned Kasich as being the problem but this problem has existed unfettered during Strickland's reign. The PD has had numerous articles and drilling/fracking. The chemicals used are harsh and have been known to contaminate ground water. In the past 10 years, my city of Broadview Heights went from having less than 10 wells to close to 70--we are a small residential community!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

hey guys all I have to say is if you own land and get contacted about leasing get a lawyer and not any lawyer a lawyer that deals with land contracts . its well worth it . I started out at 450 dollars a acre i got to 750 by myself and the guy was pushy and wrote up a contract and gave it to me said thats the best you are getting . I called him the next day with my lawyers name . the next day i was at 1500 a acre . and there were alot more pages in the new contract that protect me and the land . be smart these companys [[chesapeek]] being who I sighned with are spending a lot of money in ohio make them spend the max for you. they will give you the old this the best deal after such and such date I am not sure I can offer that to you so we need to get rolling on this. Those land guys make money on commision and they are just like a cars sales man . sorry to any car saled man lol. I felt that it was a win win for me and my family everyone sighned around me i was the last they are going to drill in ohio no matter what the odnr has issued permitts already you might as well make some money on it . I dont know every thing about this but if they f up on the property next to you its going to effect you. if they start asking in you neck of the woods do your home work and start talking to the people next to you and the people next to them and stick together the bigger chunk the more the money not sure about all next to my property but for sure 2 of them sighned for 550 a acre take your time its your land . stick together and get the cummunity innolved. I personally dont want nothing to happen to our great state our hunting is top 10 in my mind and fishing as good as gets but if it brings some money and jobs to the area safely lets get it done . check out these sites they may shed some light.

http://gomarcellusshale.com/

http://geology.com/articles/marcellus-leases-royalties.shtml

http://shaleblog.com/category/utica-shale/


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Watching HBO right now...documentary called Gasland. It gives a different perspective...


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

www.energyindepth.com gives a whole different look....could literally spend days researching this...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

barf.. Your post hit me when I read it...Yes they can drill on your neighbors and angle over and steal your gas..Had a guy I worked with that talked to drillers on his property and they told him they can and do it...They will screw you if they can....JIM....CL....


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Gasland trailer


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> barf.. Your post hit me when I read it...Yes they can drill on your neighbors and angle over and steal your gas..Had a guy I worked with that talked to drillers on his property and they told him they can and do it...They will screw you if they can....JIM....CL....


I made a call the other night to the guy that we have had a mineral lease with for the last few years. I was discussing many topics with this and one of the things I asked him was actually about the horizontal drilling and mineral rights, etc. He told me that when companies drill this way they are required to lease the land for everything that they are drilling under. Typically these leases are packaged into units (not sure if that is the term he used) that make up the area to be drilled.

I am not saying what this guy tells me is gospel but I have found him to be a pretty straight shooter so far.

As far as traditional drilling, I do know that if they are within a certain distance of your land when drilling that you are entitled to a portion of the royalties. Again I am not sure of the details as to how close and how much you get but I have heard this from multiple sources.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

At the meeting we asked odnr about this question .Answer to drill they need 800ac to get a permit,if they can only get 640 ac they have go before the odnr board and show they have tried in good faith to lease the remaining hold outs.Your allowed to be at this hearing were they decide if they can go ahead and drill your land or not?If they drill you get royalties but no per ac front money.If they happen to frack into a fault or blow methane gas up a old well all the water in that area is crap for our life time.Ask them in Pa were there all using plastic water containers till the lawyers come through with enough money for piped in water million at this time.They call them selfs The water buffalo people.


----------



## rucaradio (Mar 12, 2010)

Just an FYI..

WDJQ-FM and "The DeLuca Show" present a free screening of:

*GASland*
The Academy Award Nominated Documentary Feature

Saturday, February 12th
1:00 PM

Canton Palace Theatre
605 Market Avenue North
Canton, OH​
Doors open at 12:30 and representitives from local environmental groups, the ODNR, and elected officials have been invited to discuss the issue of "fracking" with the public afterword.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Too bad Gasland is a scam....


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

Get the government involved and things that are meant for our benefit can have different outcomes. Leo Szilard just thought we'd show Germany and Japan we had military superiority by making the atom bomb, he never thought we'd drop it.


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

money money money......does anybody care about the land or the people on it anymore......Go to the people of whitch whom are supposed to protect the peoples rights and they have a hand out as well ......sorry OGF I am aware of the rules but sometimes .........


----------



## rucaradio (Mar 12, 2010)

Gasland is not as false as people would like to think. Similar evidence of ecological destruction at the hands of horizontal frack wells exists everywhere the process is currently happening. Methane bubbles in water, frac fluid in the aquifer, cancers, livestock deaths.

The movie motivated me to personally take a closer look at the facts, and what I've found is quite scary. 

Fracking fluid contains hundreds of chemicals (note that the industry used a diesel fuel and has now come under fire by congress), mixed with about 1.5 million gallons of water per well. A hole is drilled 8,000 feet down and is filled with the fracking fluid and pressurized to about 15,000 p.s.i. The shale is broken and natural gas is released and collected. When the process completes, the fracking fluid is extracted. About 20 - 25% of it remains uncollected in the drilling bore.

The problem - in addition to the fact that you end up with 1.5 million gallons of chemically-infused non potable water - falls in the fault lines. Thousands of naturally occuring fault lines exist within Ohio. When fracking fluid is pressurized to 15,000 p.s.i. it (along with pockets of methane) can leech thousands of feet upwards within the fault line and hit the aquifer. 

Once the fracking fluid hits the aquifer it becomes non potable. 

If you are going to sign a lease (or if you have already and drilling has not begun), you NEED to get an independant water test. It must be comprehensive and must not be a company referred to you by the gas company. You must be able to prove your water was good and potable before the drilling makes it bad. Talk to lawyers, protect yourselves.

We've invited both sides - the environmentalists and the drilling interests - to the screening to answer audience questions afterword. So far only the activists have committed. ODNR flat out declined at 6:45 PM yesterday (Friday).


----------



## cnmrosko (Jun 8, 2004)

> Congress Confirms Drillers Fracked with Diesel
> 
> http://www.ewg.org/release/congress-confirms-gas-drillers-fracked-diesel
> 
> ...


==================

Ohio watch out. We now have pro corporate wall street insiders, gas, oil and mining ceo representatives, manufacturing and big agribusiness cronies overseeing Ohio's operations, resources and protections. They've been making detailed plans for this takeover for years. It's W 43 all over again only at the State level.
I can't believe Ohioans fell for this rapacious crap and didn't see it comming.

Frankly I don't see what good it's going to do for people to have their water tested before the fracking because if the fracking is later proved to have poisoned the water there's nothing that can be done about it except to sue the company where litigation could go on for years, companies can claim bankruptcy, reorganize or merge under different names, bribe legislators or judges to weaken laws and penalties or say they'll make financial retributions while being allowed to drag their feet with getting payments out which would never really compensate for the loss of fresh clean mineral spring water any way.

To head Ohio's EPA Kasich appointed a guy from Indiana who had in the past been employed by Perdue farms where he handled state regulators on behalf of megafarming operations in Indiana. From the Columbus Dispatch, we learn that Governor Kasich&#8217;s top priority for his Indiana pick to head the Ohio Environmental Protection Agency is&#8230; to issue permits to pollute quicker.
See
http://www.plunderbund.com/2011/01/...o-cure-non-existent-problem-for-big-business/



"You all know what BONUSES are don't you?"



---------------


----------



## rucaradio (Mar 12, 2010)

I couldn't agree more with the above post. Unfortunately people are looking at this fracking issue as THE economic boom Ohio needs. What they fail to realize is that you CAN'T DRINK MONEY.

It's horribly scary, and last night over 500 people showed up at Ravenna High School all for drilling.

Drill, Baby, Drill!!!


----------



## Keys Cotrtrell (Mar 25, 2010)

General said:


> Too bad Gasland is a scam....


Gasland is no scam, but he did go around the country and point out all of the bad things that CAN go wrong. these cases are the very few and far between BUT is does happen if not watched carefully. i drive a tanker truck in the oil fields. on new wells the frack fluid, and water that comes up from the well and into those tanks by every well in Ohio is very dangerous, the gases in the tanks are explosive, hell even static can set them off.. NO LIE, it has happened up in garretsville. older wells are much safer, mostly water and salt, just like the ocean, but still harmfull if consumed in large quanities. there are still bad chemicals in it but mostly stuff thats naturally down there...

Basically if you have them near you dont mess with them, people have been curious and lifted the lids on 100 and 210 barrel tanks and have passed out due to the gases, even fallen into them. Lift the lid with a ciggarette in your mouth and boom good bye.

O and a cool note.(not frack water) Some well water gets dumped back down into the earth at disposeal wells and some get sent to special water treatment plants, when the water leaves the plant it is 100% safe to drink, most plants pump the cleaned water into rivers, some sell it to bottling plants where they add minerals and label it spring water... cool huh


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

All I needed to see was the guy turning on his kitchen sink faucet and lighting the water on fire to convince me that more regulations and precautions need to be put in place before this continues


----------

